# DIY Breeder cage/net



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok for starters you will need 20 feet of yarn (color of your choice) and bigger needle. i used white. 4 plastic fishing bobbers, 5 sheets of plastic with holes in it(You will find in the craft section at walmarts or hobby store). Cut the sheets to what ever size you want it. Then sew the bottoms to the sides, then sew the sides together. Then atache the bobbers to the 5 row of holes down from the top. Ther you go you have a floating breeder Cage or net. ( You can also atach fake plants to the bottom of it).[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## nfored (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice, I would use fishing line to tie them together though.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

either would work (fishing line or yarn) i recently made a simmiler item using the same plastic canvas and built a structure with some of the hols enlarged to put in my female tank in case of unexpected drops i put it on the bottom butted up top the glass so i can see inside.. .... i love DYI!!! Mollies i will send you pix next week


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

interesting!! it probably cost 1/2 the price of buying a breeders net!! and i just went and bought one last week...if only you had posted sooner lol


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Well i just posted last night. lol any who yes only $3.00 to build....... I use them for my cichlids. The fry are to big to fit through the holes. But your mollies platys guppys in swordtails might go thro the holes. So you could rap with panty hoes.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

i thot u could just but a breeders net


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

you can but he found a good way to make one for A LOT less money. i paid $13.00 for mine and his only cost $3.00 for all supplies and you just put it together yourself


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

molliefan09 said:


> you can but he found a good way to make one for A LOT less money. i paid $13.00 for mine and his only cost $3.00 for all supplies and you just put it together yourself


thats a good idea, I was thinking of making something like that. Yes its true that is a good deal. I cant even find a breeding net at my lfs. Only the horrible, stress-inducing, tiny breeding trap.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

the breeders trap just SOUNDS stressfull...i dont know that i would use it.....Thanks for posting this Mollies...i think a lot of people will find it VERY useful!!


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

You guys and gals are welcome. I used the breeder nets traps and all of that. But i noticed it stressing the fish so then i said well i have to make some thing biger that they would be more comf, in so i made that. and it cost less to make then what thos cages, traps, nets cost.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice, i was looking at this and woundering how good it would work for housing betta's, i dislike the small tanks the pet stores sell and mines a bit aggresive so needa sperate him til i can afford to get a new tank up and running.

what you guys think a nice spacious one for him and the holes would allow for nice water flow and good water quality.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thats a good idea!!!! just be sure it does not get right in the flow from the filter the big fins make current very tiring for the betta


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Well i have made some new ones with foam around the top. and a lid for it so that way they could sit at the bottom of the tank and it turned out nice. I will get pics up soon.


----------



## seltzerwater (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, what's that plastic with hole thing called? I tried searching walmart's store but I couldn't find any


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

plastic canvas... itsin the craft section they usually have a three pack for like 2-3 bucks.. other wise any craft store will have it and it comes various colors


----------



## dukeonelove (Jun 2, 2010)

VERY useful. did not think of is i use it as a divider with eggcrate


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder how this would work for Angelfish fry. It would be cruel to put the parents in the breeding net with the fry as it would be a bit too small, but netting the fry into this could work. I always worry about stressing the parents though, especially with this where they can see the fry but can't get to them. What do you think?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

yes i would net the fry and put them in there. 
Themommy would be to large as angles get very large.
I use it for strickly fry for my cichlids. When i strip the females of there fry.
Then they go into a diffrent tank after 3 days.
But im sure you could kkep them in there untill they are large enough to keep in the main tank.
I wouldnt hesitate to put them in there.
Best of luck. let us know how it works if you do use it.


----------

